# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Πρόβλημα με δεκαοχτούρες στο μπαλκόνι μου..

## Νίκος.Λ

Καλησπέρα σε όλους! Έχω δυο Lovebirds και τα έχω στο μπαλκόνι μου, είναι σε ξεχωριστά κλουβιά διότι το ένα μου το χάρισαν πρόσφατα και βρίσκεται σε καραντίνα.. 
Όμως με απασχολεί ένα πρόβλημα.. όπως είναι γνωστό τα Lovebirds ρίχνουν τους σπόρους τους έξω από το κλουβί και μια δεκαοχτούρα (ή και παραπάνω αλλά πάντα βλέπω μόνο μια..) έρχεται συνέχεια και τα τρώει.. έχουμε γεμίσει το μπαλκόνι με λωρίδες από σακούλες και την είδα δυο φορές (αφού κρεμάσαμε τις λωρίδες).. την μια στην άκρη του μπαλκονιού και την άλλη κάτω από το τραπέζι όπου έχω και τα Lovebirds μου.. θέλω να κάνω κάτι ώστε να διώξω τη δεκαοχτούρα χωρίς να πάθει κάτι, διότι εκείνα τα πουλιά γυρνάνε σε όλη την Αθάνα και δεν ξέρω τι μικρόβια μπορεί να μεταδώσει στα παπαγαλάκια μου.. την έχω πετύχει πάνω στο τραπέζι ανάμεσα στα δυο κλουβιά.. έχω δει κουτσουλιές πάνω στο κλουβί σε σημείο που δεν μπορεί να κουτσουλίσει το lovebird, μόλις το είδα έπλυνα αμέσως το κλουβί από τη τρομάρα μην κολλήσουν καμία ασθένεια τα πουλάκια μου.. Λοιπόν θέλω μια μέθοδο να διώξω το πουλί χωρίς να βλάψω εκείνο ή τα δικά μου πούλια.. συγνώμη εάν σας ζάλισα αλλά ανησυχώ για την υγεία των πουλιών μου!

----------


## kaveiros

Μια λυση θα ηταν να της βαζεις λιγη τροφη και νερο σε αλλο σημειο στο μπαλκονι και να δεις αν πηγαινει να τρωει και να πινει εκει :Happy:

----------


## lagreco69

Νικο χαιρομαι πολυ που δεν θελεις να τα ξεπαστρεψεις!! δοκιμασε να κρεμασεις παλια cd στο μπαλκονι σου. η ακομα καλυτερα απο τα αγραφτα που γυαλιζουν και απο τις δυο πλευρες τους!! εχω ακουσει οτι αυτη η μεθοδος πιανει και ειναι εντελως ακινδυνη για αυτα, απλα γυαλιζουν και φοβουνται να πλησιασουν.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Μια λυση θα ηταν να της βαζεις λιγη τροφη και νερο σε αλλο σημειο στο μπαλκονι και να δεις αν πηγαινει να τρωει και να πινει εκει


με αυτον τον τροπο θα προσελκυσω το πουλι και στην χειροτερη περιπτωση να προσελκυσω ακομη περισσοτερα πουλια ενω θελω να το διωξω μια και καλη χωρις να το βλαψω..

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> νικο χαιρομαι πολυ που δεν θελεις να τα ξεπαστρεψεις!! δοκιμασε να κρεμασεις παλια cd στο μπαλκονι σου. η ακομα καλυτερα απο τα αγραφτα που γυαλιζουν και απο τις δυο πλευρες τους!! εχω ακουσει οτι αυτη η μεθοδος πιανει και ειναι εντελως ακινδυνη για αυτα, απλα γυαλιζουν και φοβουνται να πλησιασουν.


το ανεφερα σαν ιδεα στην μαμα μου και μιας και παλιοτερα στο σπιτι της τα περιστερια συνεχεια κουτσουλουσαν τα απλωμενα ρουχα, δοκιμασε λοιπον cd και ειπε πως δεν εκανε καμια δουλεια, και εβαλε μετα λωριδες απο σακουλες και εξαφανιστηκαν μια και καλη.. επισης να προσθεσω πως τα παπαγαλακια μου βρισκονται στην πισω βεραντα και εχει λιγη ωρα ηλιο την ημερα.. λιγοτερο απο μια ωρα.. ετσι δεν νομιζω να εχουν αποτελεσμα τα cd..

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

και επισης τα cd θα ενοχλουν και τα παπαγαλακια μου..

----------


## Jannos

Καλησπερα,μια δοκιμασμενη μεθοδος απο μενα παλιοτερα που ειχα πτηνα ηταν το σκιαχτρο!!!
Με ενα κομματι χαρτι η σακουλα φτιαξε ενα προσωπο στο περιπου,βαλτου καπελο κ γυαλια(εννοειται παλια) η μπορεις να ζωγραφισεις ματια μυτη κτλ με μαρκαδορο!
Ενα παλιο ρουχο,ενα παντελονι,τα στηριζεις με δυο ξυλα σε σταυρο σχημα + κ εισαι ετοιμος!
Προσοχη(μυστικο!!!) μην το αφησεις για πολυ στο ιδιο σημειο κ στην ιδια σταση!Σε αντιθετη περιπτωση θα καταλαβουν την απατη που τους εστησες κ δεν θα φοβουνται!
Αλλαζε το θεση τακτικα!
 Ενα απο τα σιγουρα ειναι οτι θα τρομαξεις κ τους γειτονες!

----------


## tonis!

αν εβαζες στα κλουβια πανες τ??.Τι ταιστρες εχεις?

----------


## jk21

ψαξε για κατι τετοιο .μπαινει πανω στα καγκελα .την αποτελεσματικοτητα του ισως μας την περιγραψει μελος μας  που ελειπε διακοπες ,το οποιο το εχει στα καγκελα του σπιτιου του (θα του το πω αν θελει βεβαια )

----------


## geog87

εχω ακουσει πως αν σκοπρισεις rol ενα στυλ αποριπαντικο σε σκονι στο μπακλονι σου δν θα πλησιασουν!μπορεις να κανεις κ μια πατεντα οπως λεει ο Δημητρης jk21 παρε ενα σκουποξυλο κ tir up αυτα τα πλαστικα που που ειναι σαν κλιπς κ γεμισε το χωρις να κοψεις τις ακρες εννοειται κ βαλτο εκει που καθονται πανω στο καγκελο!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> αν εβαζες στα κλουβια πανες τ??.Τι ταιστρες εχεις?


που πουλανε πανες? εχω αυγοθηκη..

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Καλησπερα,μια δοκιμασμενη μεθοδος απο μενα παλιοτερα που ειχα πτηνα ηταν το σκιαχτρο!!!
> Με ενα κομματι χαρτι η σακουλα φτιαξε ενα προσωπο στο περιπου,βαλτου καπελο κ γυαλια(εννοειται παλια) η μπορεις να ζωγραφισεις ματια μυτη κτλ με μαρκαδορο!
> Ενα παλιο ρουχο,ενα παντελονι,τα στηριζεις με δυο ξυλα σε σταυρο σχημα + κ εισαι ετοιμος!
> Προσοχη(μυστικο!!!) μην το αφησεις για πολυ στο ιδιο σημειο κ στην ιδια σταση!Σε αντιθετη περιπτωση θα καταλαβουν την απατη που τους εστησες κ δεν θα φοβουνται!
> Αλλαζε το θεση τακτικα!
>  Ενα απο τα σιγουρα ειναι οτι θα τρομαξεις κ τους γειτονες!


καλη ιδεα θα το δοκιμασω.. εχω μια κουκλα βιτρινας (δεν εχει ποδια)μας την ειχε δωσει ο θειος μου που ειχε μαγαζι με ρουχα.. κανει?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> εχω ακουσει πως αν σκοπρισεις rol ενα στυλ αποριπαντικο σε σκονι στο μπακλονι σου δν θα πλησιασουν!μπορεις να κανεις κ μια πατεντα οπως λεει ο Δημητρης jk21 παρε ενα σκουποξυλο κ tir up αυτα τα πλαστικα που που ειναι σαν κλιπς κ γεμισε το χωρις να κοψεις τις ακρες εννοειται κ βαλτο εκει που καθονται πανω στο καγκελο!


με τον αερα δεν θα παρασυρθει η σκονη? εαν παει πανωστα παπαγαλακια μου δεν θα τα βλαψει?

----------


## lagreco69

> που πουλανε πανες? εχω αυγοθηκη..


Στα pet shops Πουλανε. 




> Καλησπερα,μια δοκιμασμενη μεθοδος απο μενα παλιοτερα που ειχα πτηνα ηταν το σκιαχτρο!!!
> Με ενα κομματι χαρτι η σακουλα φτιαξε ενα προσωπο στο περιπου,βαλτου καπελο κ γυαλια(εννοειται παλια) η μπορεις να ζωγραφισεις ματια μυτη κτλ με μαρκαδορο!
> Ενα παλιο ρουχο,ενα παντελονι,τα στηριζεις με δυο ξυλα σε σταυρο σχημα + κ εισαι ετοιμος!
> Προσοχη(μυστικο!!!) μην το αφησεις για πολυ στο ιδιο σημειο κ στην ιδια σταση!Σε αντιθετη περιπτωση θα καταλαβουν την απατη που τους εστησες κ δεν θα φοβουνται!
> Αλλαζε το θεση τακτικα!
> Ενα απο τα σιγουρα ειναι οτι θα τρομαξεις κ τους γειτονες!






> καλη ιδεα θα το δοκιμασω.. εχω μια κουκλα βιτρινας (δεν εχει ποδια)μας την ειχε δωσει ο θειος μου που ειχε μαγαζι με ρουχα.. κανει?



Ωραια η ιδεα του Ιωαννη! στηριξε της καπως ενα παλιο παντελονι και εαν την μετακινεις συχνα!! 
ωστε να μην καταλαβουν οτι ειναι κουκλα, πιστευω οτι δεν θα πλησιαζουν καθολου.

----------


## geam

> ψαξε για κατι τετοιο .μπαινει πανω στα καγκελα .την αποτελεσματικοτητα του ισως μας την περιγραψει μελος μας που ελειπε διακοπες ,το οποιο το εχει στα καγκελα του σπιτιου του (θα του το πω αν θελει βεβαια )



εγώ είμαι αυτός!!!!! 
πράγματι, τοποθέτησα τ’ «αγκαθια» στα κάγκελα των μπαλκονιών, και γλιτώσαμε από τις κουτσουλιές, τουλάχιστον στα κάγκελα.... 
δεν σωθήκαμε όμως.... το θέμα είναι πως οι δεκαοχτούρες, πετάνε και μέσα στο μπαλκόνι, για να φάνε ότι έχει πέσει κάτω, αλλά κι επάνω στο κλουβιά, φτιάχνωντας ένα «πολύ όμορφο μωσαϊκό» από κουτσουλιές σε ότι βρίσκεται τριγύρω!!!! 
στην οροφή των κλουβιών είχα βάλει χοντρό χαρτόνι, το οποίο άλλαζα κάθε 15 μερες περίπου, προσπαθώντας να μην έρχονται τα πουλια σ’ επαφή με τις ακαθαρσίες...ξαναλέω όμως, πως οτιδήποτε βρίσκονταν περιμετρικά των κλουβιών και της κλούβας, δεν περιγράφω πως γινότανε.....
Έτσι αγόρασα σίτα πλαστική, (από αυτή που βάζουν στα μπαλκόνια, για να μην πετάνε πράγματα τα μωρά από κάτω) και την στερέωσα στο ταβάνι του μπαλκονιού μέχρι την «κουπαστή» του κάγκελου!!!!!!κάτι σαν μια δευτερη τέντα - κουρτίνα....

*ΣΩΘΗΚΑ* μια για πάντα!!!!!!τέρμα οι δεκαοχτούρες, τέρμα οι κουτσουλιές, και φυσικά μεγάλη προστασία από τα αρπακτικά!!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

εγω εβαλα την κουκλα που ενεφεραν παραπανω και δεν ειχε αποτελεσμα.. η δεκαοχτουρα συνεχεισε απτοητη μαλιστα μαζι με καποια αλλη, προφανως ειναι ζευγαρι και ψαχνει υλικα φωλιας και τροφες.. θα δοκιμασω παντως την ιδεα του γιωργου! ευχαριστω πολυ!  :Happy:

----------


## Marinaki!

Νίκο εμένα πάλι η θεία μου είχε πάρει ένα φάρμακο από τον γεωπόνο το οποίο το έβαζε στα κάγκελα και γλυτώσανε από τις κουτσουλιές.Δεν έβλαψε κανένα πτηνό και σώθηκε....δε θυμάμαι όμως πως λεγόταν.

----------

